# Đây là tất cả những suy nghĩ của chuyên gia dinh dưỡng về chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt!



## thuhoai (18/8/18)

Một chế độ ăn uống sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến hoạt động của chúng ta, cả ở bên trong cơ thể cũng như suy nghĩ. Chế độ ăn Keto khuyến khích chúng ta ăn nhiều chất béo nhưng cực ít carbs. Chế độ ăn Paleo lại khuyên chúng ta nên ăn nhiều rau quả và trái cây nhưng tránh xa bất cứ thứ gì có hàm lượng chất béo cao.

Bây giờ thì xuất hiện một chế độ ăn kiêng mới đang cực hot: Chỉ ăn thịt. Kế hoạch ăn kiêng này bắt buộc bạn không được ăn carbs, kể cả trái cây hay rau của quả cũng không được xuất hiện trong chế độ ăn. Thịt và chỉ thịt thôi! Nghiêm túc đấy! Nhưng trước khi những người yêu thích món thịt trong những chiếc bánh hamburger vui mừng tột độ thì bạn hãy nghe những phân tích này từ chuyên gia dinh dưỡng:




_Kế hoạch ăn kiêng này bắt buộc bạn không được ăn carbs, kể cả trái cây hay rau của quả cũng không được xuất hiện trong chế độ ăn._
​*Chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt là thảm họa trong việc ăn uống*
Chưa có nhiều thông tin về các chế độ ăn kiêng nói chung cũng như không có nghiên cứu nào khẳng định những chế độ ấy an toàn với sức khỏe con người. Nhưng dựa trên các bài đăng truyền thông xã hội từ cơ sở người hâm mộ ngày càng tăng của chế độ ăn toàn thịt, bạn được ăn thịt, cá, trứng, bơ, kem và một số sản phẩm sữa khác. Nhưng bạn phải tránh hoàn toàn các loại trái cây, rau quả, ngũ cốc, đậu, quả hạch và các loại hạt.

"Theo tôi, đây thực sự là chế độ ăn thảm họa. Bạn đang bỏ lỡ rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng bảo vệ sức khỏe, bao gồm chất xơ, chất chống oxy hóa , vitamin, khoáng chất, prebiotic và chất dinh dưỡng thực vật", BTV dinh dưỡng của Cynthia Sass cho hay.




​Chưa có nhiều thông tin về các chế độ ăn kiêng nói chung cũng như không có nghiên cứu nào khẳng định những chế độ ấy an toàn với sức khỏe con người.

Sass giải thích rằng các chất dinh dưỡng tìm thấy trong thực phẩm thực vật đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong việc điều chỉnh một loạt các chức năng cơ thể quan trọng, chẳng hạn như miễn dịch, hoạt động nhận thức, tiêu hóa và tuần hoàn. Không có thức ăn có nguồn gốc thực vật, cô cũng dự đoán những học viên trong chế độ ăn này sẽ bị táo bón nghiêm trọng.

"Dinh dưỡng tối ưu vượt xa chỉ là protein và chất béo. Thực vật là nền tảng của chế độ ăn tối ưu của con người. Ngoài hàng trăm nghiên cứu ủng hộ điều này, chúng tôi thấy rằng những người sống lâu nhất, khỏe mạnh nhất một phần dựa vào chế độ ăn giàu nguồn gốc thực vật", chuyên gia này cho biết thêm. Chế độ ăn này vô cùng nguy hiểm về mặt sức khỏe, hơn hẳn Keto hay Paleo. Chế độ ăn toàn thịt cũng có nhiều hạn chế hơn và khó khăn để duy trì lâu dài.




_Chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt được dự đoán khiến nhiều người bị táo bón nghiêm trọng._
​*Vậy tại sao một số người tại Mỹ hiện nay đang tuyên truyền mình giảm cân hay cảm thấy khỏe mạnh hơn sau khi áp dụng chế độ ăn toàn thịt?*

Chuyên gia giải thích, rất nhiều chế độ ăn kiêng phổ biến – bao gồm cả chế độ này, bạn loại bỏ toàn bộ nhóm thức ăn hoặc nhiều nhóm thức ăn. Nếu không cung cấp lượng calo từ các nhóm thực phẩm bị cấm, bạn buộc phải giảm cân. Chế độ ăn toàn thịt cũng là chế độ ăn không carb, nghĩa là bạn sẽ quét sạch glycogen, carbohydrate cung cấp cho cơ bắp, cơ bắp chẳng thế phát triển mà sẽ teo lại.




​Trong trường hợp không có bất cứ nghiên cứu nào về chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt, thật khó để biết tác dụng lâu dài của chúng, kể cả mặt tốt lẫn mặt xấu.

Sass đưa ra giả thuyết giải thích lý do tại sao nhiều người cảm thấy tốt hơn khi ăn chế độ toàn thịt: "Tôi nghĩ lý do một số người cảm thấy tốt hơn là vì họ đã loại bỏ đường, tinh bột, và thực phẩm chế biến. Những loại thực phẩm này có thể hủy hoại năng lượng, tâm trạng và thúc đẩy viêm nhiễm trong cơ thể. Ngoài ra, những người báo cáo cảm giác tốt hơn về chế độ ăn uống ăn thịt có thể đã vô tình loại bỏ các loại thực phẩm họ nhạy cảm với những thứ gây ra những tình trạng như đầy hơi hoặc viêm da".

Tuy nhiên, trong trường hợp không có bất cứ nghiên cứu nào về chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt, thật khó để biết tác dụng lâu dài của chúng, kể cả mặt tốt lẫn mặt xấu. "Có nhiều cách để nuôi dưỡng cơ thể bạn một cách hợp lý, cảm thấy khỏe khoắn và giảm cân thành công mà không đòi hỏi những hạn chế nghiêm trọng như vậy," Sass nói.




_Chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt thường không bền vững, có thể dẫn tới cảm giác thất vọng._​
Chế độ ăn kiêng toàn thịt thường không bền vững, có thể dẫn tới cảm giác thất vọng. Nếu bạn đang muốn giảm cân hoặc giải quyết các vấn đề về sức khỏe, điều quan trọng là tuân theo chế độ ăn uống phù hợp với lối sống của bạn và không quá hạn chế. Trước khi thử bất cứ chế độ ăn kiêng nào hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ của bạn để vừa giảm cân lại cải thiện sức khỏe.

_Nguồn: Health_​


----------

